# My latest batch



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

These are the latest set to be pulled off of the turner. The top and bottom are foiled, and all are ready for hooks. I don't know how often they'll see action, but I wanted to make them, so here they are. Hope ya like them.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, they look great. The pearch and the shad pattern would work great by me!

Nice work.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool, I'd give 'em all a try.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those came out beautiful, Mark! Lip looks just right too.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be proud to put them all in my tackle box....Love that perch.....JIM.....


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those are all sweet...I really like the perch patterns! Great job


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice. I like the pattern on that brown/gold one.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Mark, they probably wont see much action, something will snap em up first cast, great work, great finish.pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

hey Mark- Off topic I know, but can you recommend a supplier of some good blanks (4 - 8lb med, and fittings) about 6'-7', I want to make a couple of bream / Trout sticks. Of course must be able to mail order to Australia. TIA.pete


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job!


----------

